# Ta twoja nowa koleżanka



## gvergara

Hi,

I came across this sentence in a book, and now I wonder what the role of the demonstrative _ta _is in the sentence _*Ta* twoja nowa koleżanka jest bardzo dziwna_.

I guess you can just say _Twoja nowa koleżanka jest bardzo dziwna, _so I wonder what _ta _does there... Would it come to mean something along the lines of _This new colleague of yours_?

*As an aside question, I have taken this sentence from an exercise, in which sentences must be completed using either _trochę _or _bardzo_. I have chosen the former, but the latter would also work, prawda?


----------



## zaffy

gvergara said:


> Would it come to mean something along the lines of _This new colleague of yours_?


Exactly. 


gvergara said:


> _trochę _or _bardzo_.


Yes, both work.


----------



## Henares

It’s a matter of style and emphasis. With “ta” it’s more colloquial.

Both “trochę” and “bardzo” work, so I don’t understand what the point of the exercise is :/.


----------



## Drakonica

Demonstrative pronouns in Polish are sometimes overused. I think this is a symptom of a similar phenomenon that has led to the creation of articles in other languages.


----------



## zaffy

Drakonica said:


> Demonstrative pronouns in Polish are sometimes overused. I think this is a symptom of a similar phenomenon that has led to the creation of articles in other languages.


True. I've noticed it too. 

Gdzie położyłaś *te* kluczyki? - We're not pointing at them, are we?


----------



## zaffy

Henares said:


> With “ta” it’s more colloquial.


True, and I believe the purpose of using it is to sound more friendly: 

_Jak tam ta twoja nowa szkoła?
Jak tam ten twój nowy szef?  _

Or more unfirendly:
Weź tego twojego głupiego psa.

We don't use it with a neutral feel, do we?


----------



## gvergara

Thanks for all your answers. I can gather that this use of the demonstrative might be rendered as _This (...) of yours_. If we consider this to be more or less true, would the following order o¿also work?

_Jak tam ta twoja nowa szkoła?
Jak tam ta nowa szkoła twoja? _(more or less lteral translation of_ this new school of yours_)
_
Weź tego twojego głupiego psa.
Weź tego głupiego psa twojego. _(again, literal translation of _this stupid dog of yours_)


----------



## Henares

gvergara said:


> _Jak tam ta twoja nowa szkoła?
> Jak tam ta nowa szkoła twoja? _(more or less lteral translation of_ this new school of yours_)
> 
> _Weź tego twojego głupiego psa.
> Weź tego głupiego psa twojego. _(again, literal translation of _this stupid dog of yours_)


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Or more unfirendly:
> Weź tego twojego głupiego psa.


I'd rather use "swojego" here.

Just saying.


----------

